# Waxstock Shopping List



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

So whats top of everyone's shopping list tomorrow. For me I want to try the new obsession wax and the new AF wax.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Obsession wax phantom red jar (already on order )
Obsession wax LD
And looking also at gtechniq/artdeshine along those criteria for a trim/alloy sealant  
Other things are on the cards


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have so much I want to try but my bf will keep me under control! 

Artdeshine 
Obsession wax
Autofinesse


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Might be easier to ask what ISN'T on peoples shopping lists lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nothing. I'm not going


Fml


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm hopefully going to get some dr beasleys plasma coat if I can find some. 

Also thinking about a nice wax and some towels.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lots and lots

Das6 pro 

Pads 

Compounds

Waxes could be an expensive day


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm feeling a expensive day for that reason taking cash and leaving the card at home lol.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

My yearly top up of Californian scents!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Something tells me the 'DW sales section' will be a busy place after Waxstock as I'm thinking those who buy new products on the day will be looking at regaining some of the outlay in the 'sales section' over the coming weeks.

Gutted that I'm not going, on-call this weekend, but it'll save me a few quid I suppose!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

A couple of tickets as I've put the ones I bought somewhere safe!! Grr!!

And once in who knows!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Couple Soft99 waxes
Need some glass cleaner
Need a glass sealant

Apart from that anything else I buy will be purely spur of the moment/impulse buys. 

Should be a good day, hopefully the rain stays away..


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

SystemClenz said:


> A couple of tickets as I've put the ones I bought somewhere safe!! Grr!!
> 
> And once in who knows!


I feel obliged to add insult to injury by asking " where were you when you last saw them? "


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I feel obliged to add insult to injury by asking " where were you when you last saw them? "


:lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Currently sat in the hotel bar/restaurant with the iPad, using the quiet time to update the shopping list.

As things stand, I'm in the market for the following:

1 or 2 interesting waxes
New grit guards for my buckets (fed up reassembling the fins on my ScratchShields)
Upholstery and Soft top brushes
Finger applicators
5l pump dispensers
Chemical resistant spray bottle heads

Anything else will be whatever takes my eye.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I had a bit of luck on the horses today so my budget for impulse buys is greater. Think it will be expensive tomorrow lol


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I had a bit of luck on the horses today so my budget for impulse buys is greater. Think it will be expensive tomorrow lol


Beers on you tomorrow then


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I feel obliged to add insult to injury by asking " where were you when you last saw them? "


Are you going tomorrow Mike?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I wish!. Other commitments I'm afraid.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

3.5" backing plate
Drying towel
Dr leather wipes/cleaner
Gtechniq g5
Maybe air dryer if I'm feeling brave!!!!


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

meguiars mf 3" cutting pads
valet pro combo snow foam
chemical guys citrus wash & gloss

i will not buy anymore wax... i will not buy anymore wax... i will not buy anymore wax...


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

gleemspray said:


> i wish!. Other commitments i'm afraid.


😔😔😔😔😔


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Serious Performance 60x90cm Uber Premium Drying Towel 
5L BH Korrosol 
Chemical Guys pad white 5.5" 
Chemical Guys pad yellow 5.5" 
Chemical Guys pad blue 5.5"
Chemical Guys pad white 4" 
2 x Stripper Scent 
3 x Nero Obsession Tyre dressing 
Britemax Twins 
2 x Obsession Wax Blizzard foam 1L
2 x Angelwax Elixir 500ml 
Black Mamba Gloves or Bodyguards 
Poorboys Blackhole 

And whatever bargains and freebies tickle my fancy


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

3.5 backing plate
4 & 5 inch pads
Pad brush
50ml Sterling
Wheel Wands/Woolies
Obsession Waxstock Edition
Non Dusting Compunds
Fallout Removers
Finale
Crystal
Blue Tape 

and what ever other bargains I can get


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

My list keeps getting bigger, cant wait to meet up with some friends and meet some new faces. Some great ODK waxes on offer and our charity wax also up for grabs but only 10 available  Aswell as Sterling tweaked editions in our matt green glass jars and luxury boxes. See you there ill be on the Bears Wax Factory stand at certain points of the day.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

What's all this about on a Sunday morning??


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Like kids on Christmas morning.... 😀


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

well i bought 2 items from my small list, as well as a few more items which i didnt plan buying, although kept to my word, no more wax...

although i forgot to go back to the leather product stand to as i was going to buy something off there


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Good to see Matt (Mattstock) from Obsidian on the ArtDeShine stand again today, Wayne from PowerMaxed (thanks for the goody bag) Jackie from Nipponshine (dont forget my t-shirt), Jay from Obsession, Clive P from AB and the boys from Perfect Detailing. All great guys👍


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Purchased:
Spot Pad backing Plate
2 x AS spot pads (orange)
5l G101
Britemax Iron Max 709ml
Set of 5 detailing brushes


----------

